# C-Section Dissolvable Stitches



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya, 

Me again - how long does it take for dissolvable stiches internally and externally to heal?? 
Also, some days I will bleed reddy pink and others there is nothing, is this normal??

I had a c-section 3wks ago. Also, my external stitches bust a little on the outside and I have been on 3 different courses of antibiotics to heal the wound but nothing seems to be working - I am going to go back to my gp when I finish my current course on Friday but was wondering if you had any suggestions of what I could do to make it heal

Apologies for the many questions 

Many Thanks
Kelly


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the bleeding sounds fine, sometimes you can still need to wear a pad at 8 or 9 weeks later. Keep your wound nice and clean and make sure it's completely dry each time, thats about all you can do and the antibiotics should start to work soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks emily Iwas worried it was something to do with my stitches


----------

